# New N Scale How To Youtube Channel



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi guys, I know there is a how to section here but the focus of this channel will be N Scale mostly. I hope to do one video a month or more if I can. I take emails with topic suggestions at random and try to explain what I know about the topic ( sometimes not much LOL) . I try to keep it simple. I hope this post is OK.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1Pg-TM-d_xiEWqaa0CfQMg

Mike


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I viewed a couple of the videos. Thanks Mike for making this resource available to those of us who are quite inexperienced in the hobby. There is more than one way to skin a cat, and I appreciate your efforts to put out ways to do things. We can compare yours against other methods and choose for ourselves.

BTW, the layout behind you is really nice looking!!


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Fire21 said:


> I viewed a couple of the videos. Thanks Mike for making this resource available to those of us who are quite inexperienced in the hobby. There is more than one way to skin a cat, and I appreciate your efforts to put out ways to do things. We can compare yours against other methods and choose for ourselves.
> 
> BTW, the layout behind you is really nice looking!!


Thanks so much 21. I hope you check back from time to time. My layout build is featured on our site BTW.
Thanks , MIke


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Your how-to bids are always first-class, Mike! The YT channel sounds like a hit!


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> Your how-to bids are always first-class, Mike! The YT channel sounds like a hit!


Thanks TJ, I hope everyone can use some info from there.
Mike


----------



## Bone1977 (Jan 17, 2014)

Looking forward to more videos to come, excellent job Mike.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Just watched the video on running DC and DCC on the same tracks. That's a concept I had never thought of! Might make use of my old DC power. Thanks, Mike!!


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Bone1977 said:


> Looking forward to more videos to come, excellent job Mike.


Thanks so much.
Mike


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Fire21 said:


> Just watched the video on running DC and DCC on the same tracks. That's a concept I had never thought of! Might make use of my old DC power. Thanks, Mike!!


Thanks , I hope it opens up options.
Mike


----------



## outlaw bill (Apr 3, 2013)

Really enjoyed the How To YT, Mike. Looking forward to the next one.



Bill


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

outlaw bill said:


> Really enjoyed the How To YT, Mike. Looking forward to the next one.
> 
> 
> 
> Bill


Thanks Bill , Glad to have you there.
Mike


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

There have been a few new videos posted and here is the newest.

http://youtu.be/9DDQmfxhmnw

Thanks Guys , Mike


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Hello guys , It has been a while since I have selected and done a how to for the channel , but here is the latest selection submitted by Jerry Paauwe.
Hope you find it useful.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZuJ-4VoI4k


Thanks , Mike


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Here is the latest video.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vy_2ds7auk

Mike


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks, Mike, I found that perfectly clear. I'm not sure I'll use it on my layout, but I now know how to do it, especially since I have the Digitrax system.


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Fire21 said:


> Thanks, Mike, I found that perfectly clear. I'm not sure I'll use it on my layout, but I now know how to do it, especially since I have the Digitrax system.


Thanks 21 and glad it was useful.
Mike


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Good day to all of you and here is the latest video on the N Scale How To Channel at YouTube. 
Wiring for DCC with N Scale Kato Unitrack . I hope you enjoy it.

http://youtu.be/zfmrpkQ4e0A



Mike


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Here is the newest video on the N Scale How To Channel.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpWmft4QHg4

Mike


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Nice explanation of how you did things, Mike. I, however, do not have the ability to conceptualize how something will look when done. I built tons of model airplanes and cars through my school years, and never once could I conceive what something would look like. I just followed the construction directions, then added extra parts and/or decals till I got it looking like something that pleased me.

I do the same with projects to this day. My DIY kitchen rebuild luckily had computer mock-ups from the cabinet supplier that showed me what I was aiming for in final form. Darned if it didn't turn out good!! Surprised me.

So I'm in the same boat when it comes to my layout. I can't visualize what the hills and rocks and road cuts and all that will look like. I will just go after it, comparing to photos and other scenes till I get it looking like something that might exist somewhere.

Thanks for the videos. I do enjoy them and learn from each one.
....Bob


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Fire21 said:


> Nice explanation of how you did things, Mike. I, however, do not have the ability to conceptualize how something will look when done. I built tons of model airplanes and cars through my school years, and never once could I conceive what something would look like. I just followed the construction directions, then added extra parts and/or decals till I got it looking like something that pleased me.
> 
> I do the same with projects to this day. My DIY kitchen rebuild luckily had computer mock-ups from the cabinet supplier that showed me what I was aiming for in final form. Darned if it didn't turn out good!! Surprised me.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bob , we all get there just in different directions!
Mike


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Here is the latest video on the channel.
http://youtu.be/zRgGfn9bfUQ

Thanks , Mike


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Fifer said:


> Here is the latest video on the channel.
> http://youtu.be/zRgGfn9bfUQ
> 
> Thanks , Mike


Very informative, Mike, thank you.


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Fire21 said:


> Very informative, Mike, thank you.


Thanks very much and hope it helps.
Mike


----------



## longbow57ca (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello Fifer, I like your video on different code 55 track for n scale by different track makers and also their turnouts by the same makers a very helpful video. Thanks longbow57ca.


----------

